# teething period?



## perky (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi. I was wondering how long a teething spurt lasts or how will I know she is done. 
Thanks.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

teething starts at about 4 months when they start to fall out and they are done by about 5.5 months.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

what happends to them...? do they just eat them or what lol? i havent found 1 tooth but they do grow pretty fast...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sometimes they swallow them, sometime you step on them lol most times you will not find any they just swallow them.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

thats crazy stuff mam.


----------



## dadjje (Jul 17, 2011)

My little mans back molars just fell out and he had some bleeding.. At first I thought he go into with his mother  but that wasnt the case at all......


----------

